# Sleepy Girls



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I caught a video of BOTH Muffin and Chewy (separately) doing their infamous beak grinding before nap time  They are just so cute when I see them do this every day, they gets so fluffed up and I love their little "beards" on either side of their beak  Enjoy!

Muffin






Chewy





*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They're so cute when getting ready to sleep, I loved Chewy's beak grinding session! 
My Khaleesi also gets daily night time cuddles and a little nap before going back into the cage to sleep for the night. When I pick him up from my chest, he gives me a big yawn and after a few good night kisses on his crop he happily hops back to his perch.


----------

